# $450+ ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How many people have money for this especially in this economy ? I love plastic toy cars as much as any other member but 19 guys bidding up to $450 ? Must be alot of millionaires here I guess. Me, I'm more than happy to fork over $10 to Tom Stumpf for a Dash replica ! Besides,If my TM found out I spent $450+ for a plastic body ...............:freak: UMMM...Never mind. Perhaps my head on a plate ! LOL !

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Tjet-Gre...itu=UCC&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=8901882533297297005


Neal:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

but, but, but, it is still in the original bubble package! think of the vintage air that is within. that breath of 1960's air could be worth $450+ ! LOL!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought the sticker came separately with those?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Geez, foh fiddy + ...

... then I get to gash the package open and huff that vintage air, piss a bunch of purist collectors off, then mount up one of the ugliest cars Aurora ever made and launch it into the turn one fence with wreckless abandon...

PRICELESS! :tongue:


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Geez, foh fiddy + ...
> 
> ... then I get to gash the package open and huff that vintage air, piss a bunch of purist collectors off, then mount up one of the ugliest cars Aurora ever made and launch it into the turn one fence with wreckless abandon...
> 
> PRICELESS! :tongue:


LMAO!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I had heard back in the Eighties at a slot car swap meet that the Batmobile and the Green Hornet bodies were NOT availabe for body-only purchases. Does anyone recall seeing them sold that way??? The two hobby shops I went to as a young teen never offered them that way.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Paging Mr. Beers!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe Bob Beers told me at one time he was offered a full card of the Green Hornet bodies, but the price was just way too high. So the Green Hornet was available as a body only.

There are people with more money than most of us can imagine. There is a friend of mine with his own auction site. A couple weeks back he listed a golf ball with Bobby Jones's signature. The ball sold for ---- $55,000. That's not a typo.

But it gets better. The losing bidder contacted my friend and asked if the winning bidder would be willing to sell the ball for $75,000. The winning bidder declined. Just think, the winning bidder could have made $20,000 without ever having to fork over any money.

I also heard on the news yesterday that a Wayne Gretzky rookie card sold for $98,000 at auction.

There are people who make more in a year than most of us make in decades, or even a lifetime. To them, $450 is tip money.

Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Doesn't suprise me. There are people looking for specific items to buy and when one comes up. The bidding starts. 

Randy.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Would be nice to have but not at that price:freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

WoW $450. and he can't pay the shipping.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Geez, foh fiddy + ...
> 
> ... then I get to gash the package open and huff that vintage air, piss a bunch of purist collectors off, then mount up one of the ugliest cars Aurora ever made and launch it into the turn one fence with wreckless abandon...
> 
> PRICELESS! :tongue:


That's just evil Bill!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

1scalevolvo said:


> How many people have money for this especially in this economy ? I love plastic toy cars as much as any other member but 19 guys bidding up to $450 ? Must be alot of millionaires here I guess. Me, I'm more than happy to fork over $10 to Tom Stumpf for a Dash replica ! Besides,If my TM found out I spent $450+ for a plastic body ...............:freak: UMMM...Never mind. Perhaps my head on a plate ! LOL !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Tjet-Gre...itu=UCC&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=8901882533297297005
> 
> ...


Looks like about 8 people do!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The Green Hornet did come body only on the blister....there was a a complete uncut card at the Midwest show a few years back.

I've never seen a complete card of Batmobile though!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

For that price i want two. 


Oh wait what?:freak:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The 12 card of Green Hornets was offered for sale for $3,000.00.The seller,who shall remain private,could not find a buyer.He then cut the card and sold them for $250.00 each.


----------

